# West Bay Afternoon Wade



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Went for a wade after lunch about 1:30 with a moderate SSW wind. I threw a Shedog for two hours with no action, not even a looker. 
The wind picked up 15 gusting to 25mph. and it was whitecapping.
I switched to a Norton Sand eel Jr. needle gar pattern (thanks Darrell) and at 3:30 I had a major hook up.
Boga'd a 7.5# trout, released. A couple of cast later I caught a 5# trout that I strung, then nothing for another 30 minutes. I hooked up again, and thought for a second that this one was over 10# for sure.......then I knew it was a Redfish, which I also strung. Water was green and 65.6 degrees.
Sure was a fun little trip!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Kenny, Get out of my spot lol

Great catch... Glad the fish are still hungry in the big blow


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

good job Ken


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Red and trout are the same size.....

good goin'

SaltShaker


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*ditto*

Yeah, Thomas I was going to fish there too!!!
But the spot was taken......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice fish you got there big boy......


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Great job Kenny, And you want to come over here, haha!!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Good Job Mr Kenny . 

Dave


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Nice fish there partner.......definitely a kodak moment!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WTG Kenny!!
You need a camera man! And I think I could be that man!
LOL
--Hop


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

What?? You were throwing a worm? What's up with that? lol


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> What?? You were throwing a worm? What's up with that? lol


Yeah, and I was fishing in your favorite spot. The one you walk into.
Hop, I guess I could use a camera man, but what I really need is a "boat valet" to walk back to the boat, pull up the dang Stakeout Stick, and bring me a Snickers!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice fish! Sounds like a great day! Did you ever make it down to Calcasieu??


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice fish Kenny! Had to be a fun trip!


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Fishing and snickers, that is a good combination. LOL

Nice fish Kenny!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

A 7.5 pounder! Good catch Kenny.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats exactly what I have been trying to tell him Brian, but now he is in a venturing mood?? , Hell I would hit that area hard for a few more trips??LOL

Nice trip.



bslittle79 said:


> Great job Kenny, And you want to come over here, haha!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

We're supposed to head to Calcasieu this morning but they're forecasting 20-30 mph winds ENE, E, SE, S through Tuesday. It's also supposed to rain all day Tuesday. What great spring-break weather!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I hear ya Kenny, me and Brian spoke a bit today about the wind and all the crud in the air. LOL. The 2 best days of our spring break were this weekend and today was a blow, a big blow here. You are right about the forecast and Calcasieu. 

If ya go, I can probably help you out a wee bit from some info I have. It helps even in your boat, when gas is hovering in the 3.15 to 3.19 range it aint funny LOL. Now ya know why I scaled down to the Ghost and the 90.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey! I had those fish "staked out". You thief'd me, Kenny.







LOL!

Nice feesh, bro!

POG


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

big reds and big trout together we see that alot take note fella's when fishing an area like that move extremely slow and work the area like a fan it will usually pay off.Great going Kenny that 5 pounder was a bonus for staying patient.Did ya get to measure the big trout Iam figureing about 28 inch's good going.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Nope, I just had the Boga Capt. It looked maybe 27" and fat. I was out yesterday afternoon and caught a red but left to come in and eat dinner. The wind this morning is from a better direction. It's straight onshore about 15-20 so I may go back after 'em in a little while.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

nice fish...looks like u had fun


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice work fellas im raring 2 go


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

purty...

Not you, the fish lmao...


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice work

Reds and big trout do like the same territory. I found that out first hand last year.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

GHSmacker said:


> Nice work
> 
> Reds and big trout do like the same territory. I found that out first hand last year.


Ditto on that. One of the biggest trout I've ever seen caught was hooked in a marsh pond way back in the marsh in 10 inches of water with a very large school of reds, a friend and I were chasing. Dang bi-catch.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang bi-catch.

LOL, you darn Redfish snobs.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

great catch congrats!!!!


----------

